# tackle twill with home machine



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

Anyone sewn down tackle twill with any home/hobby semi pro embroidery machine. i am debating picking one up in a month to try it out initially.

-adam


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The main obstacle with home machines is sewing area. Most can't go larger than 5X8 inches or so and twill tends to be larger than that.

Otherwise, it should work fine.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I used to Do tackle twill on my designer SE machine. 

Names and stuff aren't a problem. 

My SE had a max of 360mmx150mm.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

how does tackle twill work?


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

Did you use another program to create the sew pattern then import it into your machine? or did you do it all by hand. my biggest worry about doing it by hand is that i cant hold the material down and use the pedal (in a chair cant use my feet)

so just curious if you used it just as a sewing process or just an embroidery process.



EXTouch said:


> I used to Do tackle twill on my designer SE machine.
> 
> Names and stuff aren't a problem.
> 
> My SE had a max of 360mmx150mm.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

The machine did all the work. 

Now, when we first started experimenting BEFORE we go the SE, yes, my boyfriend did all the tackle twill work by hand. It does take a steady hand and the first few pieces were horrendous. But after about a week, he got it down and it was smooth sailing from there.


Then we got the Husqvarna SE and it was a breeze. When you send the design to the machine, just make sure it has your placement and tack down stitchs. You'll just take the hoop off the machine to place your pieces. No additional work on your part.

We do all our tackle work on Barudan machines now.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I will also say that you will be limited to the materials that you can hoop. So don't expect to hoop like a varsity jacket or anything.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

oh i know that, just thinking jerseys some shirts and maybe a hat or 2 ( there are some home janome machines i have seen with purchasable hat hoops small areas but still it may be o.k.)

but mostly logos and tails for shirts and jerseys. all this really would be for is experimentation for the most part not serious investment saying i am an embroiderer.





EXTouch said:


> I will also say that you will be limited to the materials that you can hoop. So don't expect to hoop like a varsity jacket or anything.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I had a hat hoop for the SE, I wonder if the Janome hoop is anything like it. 

The hat hoop for the SE was horrible. Waste of money and time.


----------

